# не грузится в gentoo с вечной загрузкой grub(grub loading)

## tujh

Есть на sda гента, на sdb шинда. Перед случившимся, пытался настроить беспроводное соединение через wpa_supplicant. Суть проблемы: гружусь в генту, зависает на надписи grub loading и дальше не движется, гружусь в шинду, она работает сек 30 и уходит в бсод с ошибкой cache_manager. Потом понял, что может накосячил с wpa_supplicant, сделал все как было, проблема не решилась

----------

## TigerJr

Может диск посыпался?

----------

